# Rare Schwinn Tornado Tire



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2016)

My beloved 1955 Corvette still has the original WW Tornado tires. Unfortunately, the rear tire has been shredded since I got the bike. I figured my chances of finding a replacement would involve cold days in Hell and flying pigs. Well... look what I freakin' found.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 30, 2016)

Daaang! Still looks supple.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2016)

That is truly flat out amazing! That's a better looking tire than the Westwind.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Ha! It is still supple. After finding this beauty I don't want to push my luck but I would love to find a nice Schwinn Monsoon for the rear end of my ballooner Jag. LoL


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2016)

That was original? Looks a lot like the Superior ww's used in the mid - late 60s. I bought a '67 ladies' back in the 80s for the tires & rims. The rear blew (in the middle of the night, behind the couch, in my apartment!) in '96.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> That was original? Looks a lot like the Superior ww's used in the mid - late 60s. I bought a '67 ladies' back in the 80s for the tires & rims. The rear blew (in the middle of the night, behind the couch, in my apartment!) in '96.



Yes original. Hard to believe...still can't bring myself to put it on the bike. I'm a complete idiot.


----------

